# Pitbull saves life, may be euthanized



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

I found this article the other day (maybe it belongs in the BSL threads?) and had to cry: Hero canine Faith is facing death in Ontario (Includes interview)

It's heartbreaking to witness.

*Hero canine Faith is facing death in Ontario Special*

By KJ Mullins.

Brantford - An Ontario woman credits a stranger dog named Faith with keeping her alive after she passed out due to a rare heart condition on a busy road in Brantford, Ontario. 
In June of this year Kalena Mallon, 30, suffered a mini stroke because of her heart condition and suffers low blood pressure seizures. Last Saturday Kalena Mallon said during a phone interview that she was walking on the side of the road near her Brantford home when she passed out. The young woman was in serious danger but none of those who saw her laying in the road came to help until one stranger risked their life. Faith is a 10-month-old Pit Bull mixed breed puppy. She stood over Mallon as the cars zoomed by honking their horns protecting her. Mallon's husband was at home and heard the commotion. When he saw his wife's helpless body laying in the street with only a puppy looking out for her he ran to her aid. Once safely at home Mallon's husband gave her medicine to revive her. "I had never seen Faith before," Mallon said quietly, "It was as if she appeared out of heaven." Faith, the name that Mallon gave her hero canine stray stayed by her side for three hours. Faith isn't allowed in Brantford or Ontario due to the Breed Specific Legislation. Mallon's husband called the SPCA's emergency line to see if anyone was missing their pet. The SPCA informed the family that they could be facing a minimum $5000 fine and a minimum of 30 days in jail for housing a stray said Mallon. The SPCA said that they didn't deal with strays at night and to call the police. A policeman came to the home an hour and a half later. "At first he was scared of Faith but then she jumped up and licked him in the face," Mallon laughed, "After that the officer kept calling her a sweet, good dog." Because of the law he had to take her away. Mallon stood crying as the car holding her hero traveled down the street. Mallon said that the SPCA is mad at her for trying to save Faith's life. "The SPCA is mad at me for trying to find Faith a new home. They told me that if I step on their property they will have me arrested for trespassing," Mallon said adding that the agency claims that Faith has been aggressive with other dogs. Mallon was allowed a visit with Faith where she witnessed Faith playing with other dogs and that she was not aggressive then nor at the Mallon home on Saturday. "Faith played with our two dogs Saturday with no problems. She was however afraid of our 18-year-old cat. Our cat swapped at her when Faith wanted a kiss," she said. Mallon's dogs have both been rescued animals. With her medical condition she believes that Faith would be perfect to be trained as a service dog but that is not going to happen. "Faith's only chance at survival now is if a rescue shelter saves her. She has less than a week to be freed or she will be put down." Mallon said that the average citizen will not be allowed to take Faith. "The only placement for Faith will require a not for profit license." Mallon has had no luck with talking to local politicians who are asking for a mailed letter. "Faith doesn't have the time for a written letter campaign," Mallon said sadly. The SPCA has renamed Faith Casidy. Mallon is hoping that she can now save Faith's life just like Faith saved hers. She is asking for people to the Brantford SPCA and the  Mayor of Brantford  asking for a pardon for Faith. 


​


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

*Hero canine Faith is facing death in Ontario*

Found this article online, follow-up posts are a bit confused but it appears that they're getting her out of the province safely! I sure hope so!

Hero canine Faith is facing death in Ontario (Includes interview)

*Hero canine Faith is facing death in Ontario Special*

By KJ Mullins.










Brantford - An Ontario woman credits a stranger dog named Faith with keeping her alive after she passed out due to a rare heart condition on a busy road in Brantford, Ontario. 
In June of this year Kalena Mallon, 30, suffered a mini stroke because of her heart condition and suffers low blood pressure seizures. Last Saturday Kalena Mallon said during a phone interview that she was walking on the side of the road near her Brantford home when she passed out. The young woman was in serious danger but none of those who saw her laying in the road came to help until one stranger risked their life. Faith is a 10-month-old Pit Bull mixed breed puppy. She stood over Mallon as the cars zoomed by honking their horns protecting her. Mallon's husband was at home and heard the commotion. When he saw his wife's helpless body laying in the street with only a puppy looking out for her he ran to her aid. Once safely at home Mallon's husband gave her medicine to revive her. "I had never seen Faith before," Mallon said quietly, "It was as if she appeared out of heaven." Faith, the name that Mallon gave her hero canine stray stayed by her side for three hours. Faith isn't allowed in Brantford or Ontario due to the Breed Specific Legislation. Mallon's husband called the SPCA's emergency line to see if anyone was missing their pet. The SPCA informed the family that they could be facing a minimum $5000 fine and a minimum of 30 days in jail for housing a stray said Mallon. The SPCA said that they didn't deal with strays at night and to call the police. A policeman came to the home an hour and a half later. "At first he was scared of Faith but then she jumped up and licked him in the face," Mallon laughed, "After that the officer kept calling her a sweet, good dog." Because of the law he had to take her away. Mallon stood crying as the car holding her hero traveled down the street. Mallon said that the SPCA is mad at her for trying to save Faith's life. "The SPCA is mad at me for trying to find Faith a new home. They told me that if I step on their property they will have me arrested for trespassing," Mallon said adding that the agency claims that Faith has been aggressive with other dogs. Mallon was allowed a visit with Faith where she witnessed Faith playing with other dogs and that she was not aggressive then nor at the Mallon home on Saturday. "Faith played with our two dogs Saturday with no problems. She was however afraid of our 18-year-old cat. Our cat swapped at her when Faith wanted a kiss," she said. Mallon's dogs have both been rescued animals. With her medical condition she believes that Faith would be perfect to be trained as a service dog but that is not going to happen. "Faith's only chance at survival now is if a rescue shelter saves her. She has less than a week to be freed or she will be put down." Mallon said that the average citizen will not be allowed to take Faith. "The only placement for Faith will require a not for profit license." Mallon has had no luck with talking to local politicians who are asking for a mailed letter. "Faith doesn't have the time for a written letter campaign," Mallon said sadly. The SPCA has renamed Faith Casidy. Mallon is hoping that she can now save Faith's life just like Faith saved hers. She is asking for people to the Brantford SPCA and the  Mayor of Brantford  asking for a pardon for Faith. 


​
I tried to submit this one the other day, but I figured it must have gotten lost in cyberspace since it never appeared. I think it fits in with pittie news!

Jill


----------



## stephanie413 (Jan 16, 2009)

*That is crazy*

That is crazy.. What has that dog done to anyone? I can not stand people sometimes.. They are judging the breed again not the deed..


----------



## Jill (Aug 1, 2011)

*Faith update - good news!*

Faith has indeed been rescued, having been moved to one of the western provinces, hope that I post correctly this time!

GREAT NEWS!
Faith has found a new home! The Brantford SPCA has accepted an application from someone they "feel very comfortable about." It is outside the Ontario province.

Congratulations - to Kalena for rescuing Faith, and to Faith on finding a safe and wonderful home where she can just be a dog and not a Pit Bull in a BSL-legislated province.

It's great that in saving Kalena's life, Faith saved her own life.

The story of Faith's heroism is heartwarming and inspiring in a time when there seem to be no heroes and few examples of selfless good deeds. It restores my "faith" in values that seem almost dormant.

It is also inspiring to read and hear of all the people moved to action by this story.

What is missing are the stories behind EVERY animal in our SPCAs. They all have one...

Full story and photo here:

Faith has a new home! Let's Adopt! Canada | saving animals, inspiring people


----------

